# Record one channel while watching another



## hilaryhake (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a Directv HD DVR model number HR24/200. I am unable to record one channel while watching another. I have a splitter on the coax with one line going into SAT1 and the other going into SAT2. My settings show I am receiving signal on Tuner 1 but no signal on Tuner 2. I have reset the receiver and still no signal. I have switched the cable to make sure they were both good and still no signal on Tuner 2. None of the connections are loose. Directv rep says that it should be working, but it's not. Any ideas? Our dish itself is set up to receive up to 4 signals at a time. Only 2 are being used currently so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you have the older , non SWM type, you can not use a splitter in the line. The second line needs to run back to the dish also.

Press the dash button on the remote and post back with what it says on the screen.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Once this is properly set up you can record 2 shows while watching one that you previously recorded.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Either you need 2 coax back to a switch (not splitter) or back to the dish from the DVR or you should remove the splitter, put the coax on Sat1 and re-do the setup to tell it 2 tuners.

It should have never been installed that way and you should have had 2 tuners from the beginning on the 24.


----------



## hilaryhake (Aug 20, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> If you have the older , non SWM type, you can not use a splitter in the line. The second line needs to run back tot eh dish also.
> 
> Press the dash button on the remote and post back with what it says on the screen.


When I push the dash button it says Receiver: ....434600
Location: Living room
Internet: never connected.

I don't have the internet connected at the moment because the gas company cut our phone line and we are waiting for them to come repair it lol. We just received this particular receiver 2 weeks ago. So it shouldn't be old, but I guess they could have sent an older model?


----------



## hilaryhake (Aug 20, 2013)

dennisj00 said:


> Either you need 2 coax back to a switch (not splitter) or back to the dish from the DVR or you should remove the splitter, put the coax on Sat1 and re-do the setup to tell it 2 tuners.
> 
> It should have never been installed that way and you should have had 2 tuners from the beginning on the 24.


I only put the splitter on because the rep at Directv told me I needed it when I called to ask how to record one show and watch another. She said I needed to split the signal and connect one to SAT1 and one to SAT2. So do I actually need 2 coax cable coming straight from the satellite into the receiver?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

SWM in this case refers to equipment at the dish, you don't have it. The HR24 is the newest non Genie DVR. You need two lines coming in to the DVR from the dish, and two B Band Converters, one on each tuner.

What box did this replace?


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

I wonder what osd you would get if you did have a swm system but split the cable like the ts has done. Would you still get the swm connected banner?


----------



## hilaryhake (Aug 20, 2013)

dpeters11 said:


> SWM in this case refers to equipment at the dish, you don't have it. The HR24 is the newest non Genie DVR. You need two lines coming in to the DVR from the dish, and two B Band Converters, one on each tuner.
> 
> What box did this replace?


A regular HD Receiver. I don't know the model number. It was sent back to Directv. Thank you for all of you help though! I will get someone out here to hook this up properly.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

hilaryhake said:


> A regular HD Receiver. I don't know the model number. It was sent back to Directv. Thank you for all of you help though! I will get someone out here to hook this up properly.


If you call DirecTV they will probably change out your LNB to a SWM ( single wire multi switch ) model and then each receiver, including the HR24 will only need one coax and no BB converters. With this setup it will operate both tuners in the HR24 using just the one coax.
I recently switched to this method and it works great.


----------



## hilaryhake (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you Jimmie57 and everyone else! According to Directv the 1st hundred times I called I had everything I needed lol.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

studechip said:


> I wonder what osd you would get if you did have a swm system but split the cable like the ts has done. Would you still get the swm connected banner?


It would not say SWM. That isn't based on having two connections or some type of signal to both tuners, but rather on how the signal is encoded and being sent to the receiver.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

hilaryhake said:


> Thank you Jimmie57 and everyone else! According to Directv the 1st hundred times I called I had everything I needed lol.


When You Press the (dash) Key on the remote -What if anything is displayed?


----------



## hilaryhake (Aug 20, 2013)

When I push the dash button it says Receiver: ....434600
Location: Living room
Internet: never connected. 

I don't have the internet connected at the moment because the gas company cut our phone line and we are waiting for them to come repair it lol. We just received this particular receiver 2 weeks ago.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

hilaryhake said:


> When I push the dash button it says Receiver: ....434600
> Location: Living room
> Internet: never connected.
> 
> I don't have the internet connected at the moment because the gas company cut our phone line and we are waiting for them to come repair it lol. We just received this particular receiver 2 weeks ago.


That information Show that You in Fact Do not have a SWM System - as you may already know  It you it it would display Swm Connected also - You need 2 RG6 Cables one for each tuner attached to your HDDVR from the Switch or LNB however D* is on the way!


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Run the coax line to the receiver into a splitter then to both satellite inputs?

Boy ... some of the things CSRs can say at times ... :nono2:


----------

